# ZMRC ANABOLIC STEROIDS



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Has anyone come across these, my source has started getting more of it, its deffo a ug lab, got a few lads on it. address suppose to be in nigeria, zaria muscle research centre:cool2:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

using their test enan now.

long thin vials.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah thats them, few of lads who buying in bulk are really trying to push this stuff


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

just got some more zmrc produts there prop and bold and masteron and one been using these for a while, what result have you had


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Never heard of them TBH...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn't touch anything whatsoever from Nigeria tbh.....they can't lay straight in bed let alone be trusted to make gear......


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I wouldn't touch anything whatsoever from Nigeria tbh.....they can't lay straight in bed let alone be trusted to make gear......


Curiosity Rob, whydo you say you'd not touch anything from Nigeria?

Honest question mate!


----------



## mr_pink (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed wouldnt trust owt from there unless it was from a nigerian generals son who wanted to put 30,000,000 in my bank account


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pcuzz78 said:


> Curiosity Rob, whydo you say you'd not touch anything from Nigeria?
> 
> Honest question mate!


Because I wouldn't...I don't trust them one bit......the majority are scammers so why would this be any different....

Now why run the risk when there are more than a few labs in the uk with good name??? a pointless risk do you not think


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Because I wouldn't...I don't trust them one bit......the majority are scammers so why would this be any different....
> 
> Now why run the risk when there are more than a few labs in the uk with good name??? a pointless risk do you not think


yeah, wasnt arguing buddy just purely asking your personal reason..

totally agree with you though. i once sold a laptop to someone in Nigeria..or i thought i did till i called ebay as i was unsure!

clever [email protected] even managed to scam ebay page design and say they had sent a payment!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> Curiosity Rob, whydo you say you'd not touch anything from Nigeria?
> 
> Honest question mate!


Pete...im ashamed you even asked the question....would you trust these around your wife or buy some gold off them in the street...eggs...fcking...zactly !!!!!!

Yeah,bung some in your butt cheek lad :lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Pete...im ashamed you even asked the question....would you trust these around your wife or buy some gold off them in the street...eggs...fcking...zactly !!!!!!
> 
> Yeah,bung some in your butt cheek lad :lol:


loads of people mis understand my charactor on this forum.. :confused1:

by me asking questions/opinions it helps me learn..i bloody hate reading books, but here i dont mind as i dont have to write anything down!

oh well, got an answer anyway so its sweet!

how you doing?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah it wont be from nigeria My source tells me it made in the eu, no lab is going to put its actual address, as it is a ug lab with POM on.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't care what your source says mate....No lab is going to put Nigeria over the EU if it isn't so....it's like saying "I drive a fiesta", when indeed you drive a Ferrari


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

> Because I wouldn't...I don't trust them one bit......the majority are scammers so why would this be any different....


well i get alot of bank mails form Nigeria -wanting to share all the millions and millions they have- who the **** would trust a nigerian $#@@&* ??? why not the same with gear ?


----------



## sharky99 (Oct 28, 2009)

can any 1 help me i gest got my hands on sum d bol 10mg from zmrc and need 2 now if they r fake or real they r small and ovel and got zmrc on the tablet and they say on the tub they r from lagos


----------



## mad_dog (Jan 11, 2010)

Im on them mate, good gains etc just like normal dbols no different. been on them for 3 weeks so far no problems. hope this helps :thumbup1:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Why the hell would anyone claim their stuff is made in Nigeria, it's like a Baker claiming he bakes his bread in the sh1t house..


----------



## Goolash (Feb 12, 2010)

Ive just started their Deca, my source and a lot of mates are on this and they definatly rate it highly..plus the address isnt nigerian, its marrocon


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I know a few lads who had there stuff yea its in long thin vials and got zero results so they binned it aafter 4 weeks, i wouldnt use. Stick with pro chem much safer option


----------



## climb (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi mate i have to disagree, i've been using their t350 an deca and have got good results.


----------



## muzzermofo (Feb 6, 2010)

guys has anyone heard of jns impex.com any feed back would be a great help thanks


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Robsta said:


> I wouldn't touch anything whatsoever from Nigeria tbh.....they can't lay straight in bed let alone be trusted to make gear......


i got an email offering me 10,000 amps free if i buy 100, should i be worried cos it was a Nigerian P.O box where i've got to send the cash:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

climb said:


> Hi mate i have to disagree, i've been using their t350 an deca and have got good results.


Im with you on this 1 mate, used the t350 on last cycle and done the trick. Started using their tritren 200 today so ill get back to this thread in a few weeks


----------



## johnny2005481 (Mar 16, 2010)

hi ppl just would like to no more bout this product im on the tri tren and stromba 10 at the min not hear ov the lab b4 anyone else dealt wid this if so cud they please post dunno wheather its the reall stuff or not dont think my guy would rip me off but need to no more bout it cheers


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

they are good to go.


----------



## Goolash (Feb 12, 2010)

johnny2005481 said:


> hi ppl just would like to no more bout this product im on the tri tren and stromba 10 at the min not hear ov the lab b4 anyone else dealt wid this if so cud they please post dunno wheather its the reall stuff or not dont think my guy would rip me off but need to no more bout it cheers


Using their Deca at the mo, heard its underdosed but its doing ok for me apart from the spots its caused on my bad:thumb:


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

5 weeks in and im up 7lb, strength creeping up aswell deadlift up 10k to 230k now...happy man so far


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

using their winny...all looking good!!


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

used their test prop was good


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Used their Anavar, Dianabol, Test 350, Test Enanthate and Deca.

It's good.


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> using their winny...all looking good!!


mate oral winny right? 'stromba 10'?? cos i just bought tht hope it goes well


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

yeh bud oral winny! thats the one


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

mr dumbell said:


> mate oral winny right? 'stromba 10'?? cos i just bought tht hope it goes well


just got my hands on some today a good price was goin to post but turn out search is my friend.

couple of lads i no are on there t350 an showing good results good luck

:thumb:


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

cheers. on their dbol. dont like it . at all. lol.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

mr dumbell why dont you like the d'bol mate?

A source i know is saying how good it is but hes going to, havent used myself but as said been offered.


----------



## mr dumbell (May 1, 2010)

im not too sure standard flexer. i think its ok-ish. i done blue hearts in january, got better results. i'd rather spend my money on naposims etc. not really zmrc to be honest mate, but if thats all hes got and you wanna do dbol, go fot it eh. maybe its just not suiting me too well.


----------



## benji00 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah i found naposims are much better than zaria dianabol, they're npp is def good to go though


----------



## EAG (Jun 10, 2010)

Wouldnt go near that mate.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

strange thing ive found with their products is they all seem to be dosed highly e.g their tri-tren is 200mg/ml yet for some reason their tren enanthate is only dosed at 75mg/ml


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

in my 5th week of the dbol 10mg alls good so far gained a stone and a half no bad sides really, 1st ever cycle im happy so far!


----------



## Mag2.0 (May 2, 2011)

Any feedback of their tri-tren? I've got some but yet to start on it.


----------



## Mag2.0 (May 2, 2011)

My tri-tren is very dark in colour but i also have a GB test/tren mix at thats clear.

Whats the deal?


----------

